# Pre round preperation



## Big Hobbit

Its Saturday, and round 2 of the winter medal.

Today's prep, just as any other golf day, follows Doc's orders.

1) A hot bath to loosen the muscles.
2) 2 strong painkillers, and 1 muscle relaxant.
3) A light lunch.

Off to the club.

4) A swift pint of Guinness.
5) A few shots in the practice net.
6) A few chips on the chipping green.
7) A few putts on the practice green.
8) Check the GTN spray is in the bag - dicky ticker.

9) A quick prayer to the golfing gods.

And they're off


----------



## FrogsHair

It depends on the importance of the round for me, as to how I prep. If it's no big deal, more times than not, I just show up at the 1st tee with my 5 or 3 wood. Perhaps a few warm up swings, then go for it. Now the other extreme for a more important round, my preparation would start a few days, maybe even weeks before I would play that round(s). On the day of that important round, I would show up early, start out with some wedge shots and work my way up to my longer club. If the practice greens are representative of the playing greens, perhaps some chipping and putting is in order. If the practice greens are trash, I don't waste anytime on them, and will adjust while playing on the real greens. 

The last thing I do before hitting off the first tee, is to practice with what ever club I plan on using on that first tee. No sense leaving the putting green, then grabbing a driver. This helps me get off to a good start. Since I play a lot of golf in warm to hot weather, I will start hydrating my self the day before in preparation. 

In May I will be playing in a senior, amateur, handicap event in Laughlin Nevada. It's a pretty big deal, with lots a good golfers, and prize give aways. There's even a cut after the second, and third rounds. I'v made it to the 4th round 3 times out of the last 7 years I have played in it. I only missed the playing in the 3rd round once. The entry fee is some what sizable, so I want to play some good golf. I will start prepping for that 4 day event in March, by playing and practicing more often than I normally do. I will even head down that way and play the courses a few times, updating my notes for the two courses we will be using. Surprisingly to some, a lot of my prep for that tournament will be on my alignment, and pre-shot routine.


----------



## Big Hobbit

FrogsHair said:


> In May I will be playing in a senior, amateur, handicap event in Laughlin Nevada. It's a pretty big deal, with lots a good golfers, and prize give aways. There's even a cut after the second, and third rounds. I'v made it to the 4th round 3 times out of the last 7 years I have played in it. I only missed the playing in the 3rd round once. The entry fee is some what sizable, so I want to play some good golf. I will start prepping for that 4 day event in March, by playing and practicing more often than I normally do. I will even head down that way and play the courses a few times, updating my notes for the two courses we will be using. Surprisingly to some, a lot of my prep for that tournament will be on my alignment, and pre-shot routine.


Go for it, you know you want to! And good luck.

On the odd occasion I caddy for my son his first bit of prep is to walk the course from the 18th green back over. Typically, on a par 4 his first target on the walk round is the 18th green, so he surveys the green to see where he doesn't want to be. Then he goes back down the fairway to see where he wants to hit from to give himself the best chance of hitting the bit of green he wants to be on. Then back to the tee to see what he needs to do to hit the bit of fairway he wants. And so on back round the course. Then he plays the course fine tuning his targets. He says that from the tee you only have a general idea where to hit to whereas if you've already been there you know pretty much where you are hitting to.


----------



## stephenjm

We're all accustomed to seeing pro footballers, athletes etc warm up before an event but we rarely see golfers - trust me they do.

I promote starting with a little bit of gentle mobility work, to ensure the muscles and joints are warm.

In my view it is essential to to hit a bare minimum of 5 shots with every club that you expect to use. Then on to the putting green - how much time you should spend here depends on time and how representative it is of the greens.

It is key to finish each club on a good shot. A bit of light passive stretching before the first hole and then try to keep warm before you tee off.

It goes without saying (you know it should) that you will have familiarised yourself with the course before you arrive ;-)

Given the above yo can see why I try to avoid the early tee off times!


----------



## Tim

Big Hobbit said:


> Go for it, you know you want to! And good luck.
> 
> On the odd occasion I caddy for my son his first bit of prep is to walk the course from the 18th green back over. Typically, on a par 4 his first target on the walk round is the 18th green, so he surveys the green to see where he doesn't want to be. Then he goes back down the fairway to see where he wants to hit from to give himself the best chance of hitting the bit of green he wants to be on. Then back to the tee to see what he needs to do to hit the bit of fairway he wants. And so on back round the course. Then he plays the course fine tuning his targets. He says that from the tee you only have a general idea where to hit to whereas if you've already been there you know pretty much where you are hitting to.


At first glance that sounds a bit insane, but if you think about it for a minute that is brilliant and makes complete sense. 
Of coarse you only have a general idea of where to hit, sometimes I cant even see the flag from the tee.
I will definitely have to remember this if I ever get good enough to start playing some kind of competitive golf.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Its Saturday, and round 2 of the winter medal.
> 
> Today's prep, just as any other golf day, follows Doc's orders.
> 
> 1) A hot bath to loosen the muscles.
> 2) 2 strong painkillers, and 1 muscle relaxant.
> 3) A light lunch.
> 
> Off to the club.
> 
> 4) A swift pint of Guinness.
> 5) A few shots in the practice net.
> 6) A few chips on the chipping green.
> 7) A few putts on the practice green.
> 8) Check the GTN spray is in the bag - dicky ticker.
> 
> 9) A quick prayer to the golfing gods.
> 
> And they're off


you for got the cool down; two pints of guinness and a cab home


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> you for got the cool down; two pints of guinness and a cab home


sorry, don't do early nights

And Mrs Hobbit gets the cab down to the club so she can drive me home... she's lovely.


----------



## Doug Green

It would totally depend on how I start my day. But I do make sure that I complete all my ceremonies before playing...


----------



## Surtees

for me I trey to get down a bit before the round and hit some balls on the range but time seems to escape me a lot and I end up at the course not long before tee off so I will go through a some stretches and some fresh air shots to warm up a bit and my first drive of the day is never a full swing for the first hole I normally back my swing off a bit until I'm a bit looser.


----------



## Fourputt

Drive to the course. Pay my fees and load up the cart. Hit a few putts. Stretch.... play golf. 

If it's a competition I'll get there 1/2 hour earlier to work on the chipping green for 20 minutes or so. Never hit balls at the range... just messes up my game. Chips and short pitches use the same rhythm as the full swing, and that's all I need to tune up. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Maybe this one of my problems I don't have a routine other than get my coffee, pay the fee and hit the ball.


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Maybe this one of my problems I don't have a routine other than get my coffee, pay the fee and hit the ball.


Works for me... except for the coffee. Terrible stuff! :thumbsdown:


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Warm Up*

I usually start with some putting on the practice green from different distances and slopes. I then do some stretching particularly with the big muscles of the back, shoulders and legs. I then make some practice swings with the irons and then the driver. I don't overdo it, I like to feel nice and fresh before the 1st tee.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> Works for me... except for the coffee. Terrible stuff! :thumbsdown:


In warmer weather I switch to water and ice tea:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> Maybe this one of my problems I don't have a routine other than get my coffee, pay the fee and hit the ball.


I never said my routine made me a better golfer.....


----------



## broken tee

*You left yourself open on this one*



Surtees said:


> I never said my routine made me a better golfer.....


Never said you were a bad golfer and never said you were a good golfer, just wonder if you do golf. We need pictures of you actually hitting the ball on a golf course. Not snokeling for balls in the river there. Don't want you running into a bull shark


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Never said you were a bad golfer and never said you were a good golfer, just wonder if you do golf. We need pictures of you actually hitting the ball on a golf course. Not snokeling for balls in the river there. Don't want you running into a bull shark


Just to allay any doubts bout me....


----------



## Surtees

oh ok I'll have to put one up just to keep you happy


----------



## Big Hobbit

Fourputt said:


> Just to allay any doubts bout me....


Nice hat!

But are those legs legal...:rofl: I suppose you should be grateful they reach the ground


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Nice hat!
> 
> But are those legs legal...:rofl: I suppose you should be grateful they reach the ground


I need a hat like that too. The doc has sprayed a little to much nitrogen on my bald head. that looks like a great hole to play, for those of us who know how to get in trouble on a golf shot.

Is that the course you mention all the time? Nice form


----------



## Fourputt

That is the par 3 5th hole at the Old Works in Anaconda Montana. 

The hat is a Tilley T4MO, one of 3 Tilley hats I wear for golf. :headbang:


----------

